# Take the first few or...........



## thame (Feb 6, 2008)

When you guys are calling the shot, do you take the first few killable ones, or do you try and get the big numbers behind them? I know canadian hunting we try to finish the big group, but with snows is this realistic?


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

A lot of variables come in to play..........how big is the flock, how are they acting, have they been circling for 10 minutes, wind, etc...........usually on the big flocks you'd be doing well to get a group of 20-40 to committ all the way..............


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

To many daily variables for a straight up answer.

If the weather is good, cloudy, windy, etc, we'll often let the first group of leaders go and see what the big flock does, than base the rest of the day off this. If conditions arent perfect, its usually better to hit the small bunches. Also, number of guys shooting, if theres only three or four guys, a dozen birds in range is more than enough for eveybody to get a few shots off. Also, reading the birds is important. Like was stated, have the been working for ten minutes, are they coming in on a cable, are they noisy, are they quiet and looking around alot, all these can dictate what they might do (although theres never any "definites" in snow goose hunting).

If your ever in doubt, take the close ones and forget the big mob.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

take them when you can. The big mob comming behind most likey will slide off before shooting range.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

A bird in the hand...

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## deked (Mar 11, 2003)

I have found out that the answer is usually the opposite of what you did... at least that is my experience!! :lol:


----------



## cobbhead (Jan 14, 2008)

Best advice I've seen for a long time, "just the opposite of what you did" has it in a nutshell. For my 2 cents worth, if I'm slogging thru mud half the night to put out 1200 decoys, then by God I'm not pass shooting! I've been calling the shot in our group the past several years, lots of 2's and 3's have made it in and out of the decoys waiting for the big bunch to finish---but then we've had dozens of BIG flocks we've taken 10-15 birds with 4-5 gunners, that's exciting! This year my buddy is calling the shot, I'll let you know how it went 'bout Monday. It seems in the snow hunting videos the "pros" take the 2's and 3's. You takes your choice.

Steve


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Also, number of guys shooting, if theres only three or four guys, a dozen birds in range is more than enough for eveybody to get a few shots off.


That's a good point. You're probably going to get more by taking well aimed shots at a small flock than frantically flock shooting at a large bunch only to find yourself saying "I can't believe we only got 3 out of that huge flock."


----------



## GooseKiller (Nov 7, 2004)

In 98% of my hunting experiences, I try to take the guarenteed shots! I will let 1 or 2 geese pass to see if the big flock will commit,but if there is enough for everyone in the group to get a few quality shots, I take the shots in front of me, instead of taking the chance on the big flock! It is easier to fool 12 geese than it is to fool 200+!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think it depends on the company too. Sometimes when there isn't much shooting we'll go for the singles. Last fall for 2 days we shot at nothing but tornadoes.

If everyone agrees then there's no complaining when shots are passed up.


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

My answer would be let the bird tell you. Usually you can tell by how they are acting weather they're going to com in or not. Just my 2 cents


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, I think that's a good point about the size of the party or who you're hunting with. I hunt alone a lot or with one other guy. If a hundred come in, I'm probably...on a good day...only going to be able to take two or maybe three out of that flock anyway. So I take what comes. If you have a group of hunters, it's going to be pretty frustrating if you shoot a single or pair when there's a bunch bearing down on you.

Really, that's right. You have to decide for yourself and for the best interest of your group.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

How about none of the above?

Serious too. I always let the 1st flock go past me. Here is why. The others coming off the roost will likely follow the same route. Once I get a flock landed 1/2-to 1 mile upwind of me, the rest of the flocks will come my way. Then I'll pick off the small flocks and have good sustained shoot for a couple of hours,


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

h2ofwlr said:


> How about none of the above?
> 
> Serious too. I always let the 1st flock go past me. Here is why. The others coming off the roost will likely follow the same route. Once I get a flock landed 1/2-to 1 mile upwind of me, the rest of the flocks will come my way. Then I'll pick off the small flocks and have good sustained shoot for a couple of hours,


Sound in theory, but I see a major flaw in this. Ditch whores.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

THAT IS WHY I DETEST THEM.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Take em when you got em. You cant be picky with snows. The instant you decide to let them go and try to get them in like canadas your going to get burnt bad!

We hunt some HIGHLY pressured snow geese and getting them to land is about impossible. At least big bunches. I can count on one hand out of the 1000s of hours ive logged where that MIGHT have happened. If im hunting 5 guys and a group of 3 or 4 come in ahead of a tornado. I take those 4. Realistically, when guiding at least, the clients wont even hit all 4 of them but at least they get to shoot and have fun.

Same thing I do with my own guys. Take em when you got em. You know that big flock will lift 15 yards right over the edge of the dekes and your not going to have much but skybusting. :sniper:


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

take them while you got them and if they stop comin quickly pick up you dekes and then start runnin' n gunning( jumping the geeese) just follow the geese if decoying doesn't work because personally i wouldn't sit in a blind the whole stinkin day just waiting i am a kinda guy that likes to chase and shoot


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> Posted: Sat Mar 08, 2008 7:13 am Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> take them while you got them and if they stop comin quickly pick up you dekes and then start runnin' n gunning( jumping the geeese) just follow the geese if decoying doesn't work because personally i wouldn't sit in a blind the whole stinkin day just waiting i am a kinda guy that likes to chase and shoot


Good for you buddy. I have to agree with H2O, although I personally would rather be on the X, but I have decoyed snows as they bounced from field to field.


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

Take the first few bunches of the day....get a few in hand, then see what happens with the bigger flocks, kill ONE first that can be the hardest, then play around


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I agree 100% with wooduck, well put


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

It's really true...beauty is in the eye of the beholder. 
Depends on the challanges you want in your hunting. If you choose to pass the singles and work on the big groups it's like passing a six point in hopes of the trophy coming down the bunny trail in a bit. 
It's a challange as to what you as a hunter or group of hunters care to try for.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I am like Dfisher, I only shoot ones with bands, so I would pass on every one that doesn't have a band! 8)

Man, this can be beat to death, it depends on the birds. Some days you can pass the singles and the group will come in, others if a bird is in range blast it. It is all about reading the birds.

IMO let the singles and bast the group when they get in, but is skitish, shoot when in range!

One day they will learn Fisher only bands!!

BLING IS KING!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm not talking bands brother. I'm talking about the for certain kill or the exhileration of trying to work several hundred; the excitement, the suspense, the dejection, or the victory! Depends on what you want. If you get the bling, more power too you. 
As for myself, I got enough bling. I don't need anymore but if I saw one with a collar on and he was in range.... And trust me, I'm not going to see him unless he's sittin' on the end of my gun barrel :lol:

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I know what you ment, I was being a smart a :-? . I am the same as you. One in the bag is better then 10,000 in the air. Well sometimes. Nothing like watching a huge flock work you! Ohh and I got 0 bands to my name. I don't know what the deal is. I got more bands from Pheasants then ducks and geese?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Well that makes us even as I've never had a flock that big work me either. I did have a couple bunches of a couple hundred come in last fall and it was pretty exciting and very LOUD.

Maybe this spring will be your lucky spring with the bling.

Dan


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Serious too. I always let the 1st flock go past me. Here is why. The others coming off the roost will likely follow the same route. Once I get a flock landed 1/2-to 1 mile upwind of me, the rest of the flocks will come my way. Then I'll pick off the small flocks and have good sustained shoot for a couple of hours,


Now what happens if they land anywhere other than directly upwind?
In my opinion, once a feed starts in your immediate area your chances of decoying birds in close, drops.

Like Chris said, a big part of it is the company you keep and if everyone is on the same page, things go much smoother.



> Last fall for 2 days we shot at nothing but tornadoes.


I still have visions of those days...Good Times... :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

After last weekend I definately have the take what they give you mindset. I'm not that picky though, If I have a group of guys that wants to wait, thats cool too. I love watching those things work.


----------



## quackkilla (Mar 13, 2008)

diver_sniper said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > Also, number of guys shooting, if theres only three or four guys, a dozen birds in range is more than enough for eveybody to get a few shots off.
> ...


yeah i bet that happens to you a lot diver_sniper...probably shooting an 870...o well one day maybe u will become a real hunter and figure stuff out...but then again probably not, sucka


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow quackkilla, you either know diver_sniper, and are just ribbin him, or that was completely uncalled for.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

it doesn't seem to matter to me i will take the first birds whether it's a single, double, or a few hundred even if there are birds behind them because at least you can then say you got some shooting in and hopefully didn't get skunked so i take what i can get in my spread!! 8)


----------



## cobbhead (Jan 14, 2008)

Well, I'm back from Nebraska, and kinda changed my tune. Never got the tornado of thousands, just shot singles, doubles and small flocks. We've been hunting the same area for 8 years, never seen birds so hard to decoy. IF we had waited for the big flock we'd have come home empty handed!

Steve


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I would say hunting smart, adult birds, take what you can get. A 30 yard shot is a 30 yard shot. If you really want to decoy snows like canadas, wait for the JUVIES!


----------



## cobbhead (Jan 14, 2008)

goosebuster,
We hunt the adult birds by choice, try to time our trips for the leading edge of the migration. I personally am not ALL about numbers, would rather shoot 50 really good looking birds than 150 juvies. First 6 years was awesome, 80-150 birds a year with 2-4 gunners for three days. Last year was tough, down to 55, this year was even tougher with 40 for 3 gunners in 3 days. For the first time, no birds roosted anywhere around us and no birds were landing within sight. Either the s and b's learing curve is steeper than ours or our area is no longer any good.

We've steadily improved our spread, started with Texas rags, switched to G&H shells, Silly's and Deadlys plus added a couple hundred blues to the spread. Improved e-callers, blinds and weeded out the guys that can't hold still, don't get up in the morning or leave for breakfast, lunch and snacks. We've gone from getting flocks of thousands to tornado in to taking the few dumb ones to suck in. Looking for the magic elixer to get back to the old ways, any ideas?

Steve


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

cobbhead said:


> goosebuster,
> We hunt the adult birds by choice, try to time our trips for the leading edge of the migration. I personally am not ALL about numbers, would rather shoot 50 really good looking birds than 150 juvies. First 6 years was awesome, 80-150 birds a year with 2-4 gunners for three days. Last year was tough, down to 55, this year was even tougher with 40 for 3 gunners in 3 days. For the first time, no birds roosted anywhere around us and no birds were landing within sight. Either the s and b's learing curve is steeper than ours or our area is no longer any good.
> 
> We've steadily improved our spread, started with Texas rags, switched to G&H shells, Silly's and Deadlys plus added a couple hundred blues to the spread. Improved e-callers, blinds and weeded out the guys that can't hold still, don't get up in the morning or leave for breakfast, lunch and snacks. We've gone from getting flocks of thousands to tornado in to taking the few dumb ones to suck in. Looking for the magic elixer to get back to the old ways, any ideas?
> ...


I dont think it was your setup that contributed to your bad year. Are you talking sillohouttes or Sillosocks when you say silly's? I dont like silly's for snows. 
Sounds like your area maybe wasnt just very good this year. Thats the great thing about snows, you can NEVER be certain. Ive had awesome shoots in fields that had no birds on em for days, way off the flight path, just because thats all we could get on and we come to hunt, and ive been set up on the X many times, with perfect weather, perfect setup, and had em thumb their nose at me from 80 yards all day long. You just never know with em.


----------



## cobbhead (Jan 14, 2008)

Goosebuster,
We use sillosock feeders, deadly uprights. Thinking of selling a couple 300 Econos(which we didn't use this year) and reinvesting, thankfully I got about 10 months to figure out what we will add for next year.

Steve


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Looking for the magic elixer to get back to the old ways, any ideas?


Here it is... Good hatch of juvies in 08.
:wink:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> Here it is... Good hatch of juvies in 08.
> :wink:


I'll toast to that dblkluk! :beer:


----------

